# Poor crocs shame on the RSPCA



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi all 
was a bit bored so decided to have a look at bbc Iplayer came accross this program animals 24/7 have a look at these poor crocs not only being bred for food but the state of the place and the RSPCA seem to think that's fine  
BBC iPlayer - Animal 24:7: Series 4: Episode 3

you decide i'm still appalled by this I've worked in import with crocs and caimen and there is no way our units ever looked like that in the slightest 

Rant over thanks for reading paula xx


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I saw it too. the enclosures weren't deemed poor from a pet perspective. but farming laws and petkeeping laws differ greatly unfortunately. and croc meat is really good and is a good alternative to cod if sustainably farmed.


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

No animal should be kept like that... whether its for food,skin,fur or pleasure.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

lets not all be bunny huggers now. farm animals are treated differently to pets. sad but true.


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

thats why i said no animal should be treated like that


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Ok, I don't keep crocodilians, I haven't done any research on keeping them particularly... but I hate to say it, I'm failing to see any hideous problems. The crocs have space to move around, they have water enough to submerge in, they have basking areas, they have dirt flooring for digging and ease of movement... granted they're not beautifully landscaped pens, but a meat farm isn't going to keep livestock in zoo-type enclosures.

I'd like to see the enclosures made larger given the number of animals he had, but the report indicated the keeper was building a new facility for them?

If you were going to breed crocodiles for meat and skins, how would you house them?


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Ok, I don't keep crocodilians, I haven't done any research on keeping them particularly... but I hate to say it, I'm failing to see any hideous problems. The crocs have space to move around, they have water enough to submerge in, they have basking areas, they have dirt flooring for digging and ease of movement... granted they're not beautifully landscaped pens, but a meat farm isn't going to keep livestock in zoo-type enclosures.
> 
> I'd like to see the enclosures made larger given the number of animals he had, but the report indicated the keeper was building a new facility for them?
> 
> If you were going to breed crocodiles for meat and skins, how would you house them?


Totally agree!!

People on here always get funny when reptiles are on the menu. I love repitles, but i'd still love to eat a crocodile, alligator, snake etc.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> Ok, I don't keep crocodilians, I haven't done any research on keeping them particularly... but I hate to say it, I'm failing to see any hideous problems. The crocs have space to move around, they have water enough to submerge in, they have basking areas, they have dirt flooring for digging and ease of movement... granted they're not beautifully landscaped pens, but a meat farm isn't going to keep livestock in zoo-type enclosures.
> 
> I'd like to see the enclosures made larger given the number of animals he had, but the report indicated the keeper was building a new facility for them?
> 
> If you were going to breed crocodiles for meat and skins, how would you house them?





bradhollands999 said:


> Totally agree!!
> 
> People on here always get funny when reptiles are on the menu. I love repitles, but i'd still love to eat a crocodile, alligator, snake etc.


im with these guys. these are farmed animals not pets and they didnt look in bad nick


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

I think the issue is all farmed animals should have higher minimum requirements, though in the grand scale them crocs weren't as bad off compared to say pigs and cows. But it's still nowhere near good enough and something needs to be done.


----------



## andy147 (Oct 13, 2008)

*crocs*

the way in which these animals are kept is not at all bad in fact space wise they have fair more than most crocs kept by hobbiest .

I in fact gave andy the farmer the three large niles which used to be in my collection due to his long term commitment to get things right .

I would like to say i have worked with crocs for a number of years and have been lucky enough to have kept 9 different species and can not see anything cruel in the wat they are kept .

wether people like it or not croc farms have in fact helped crocs over all .


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> Ok, I don't keep crocodilians, I haven't done any research on keeping them particularly... but I hate to say it, I'm failing to see any hideous problems. The crocs have space to move around, they have water enough to submerge in, they have basking areas, they have dirt flooring for digging and ease of movement... granted they're not beautifully landscaped pens, but a meat farm isn't going to keep livestock in zoo-type enclosures.
> 
> I'd like to see the enclosures made larger given the number of animals he had, but the report indicated the keeper was building a new facility for them?
> 
> If you were going to breed crocodiles for meat and skins, how would you house them?


Totaly agree, no different to cows and pigs.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

whats crazy is its in cambridge!!!!!!!!!!


----------

